# Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (9. Oktober 2010)

*Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Hallo,
ich habe vor in den nächsten Tagen meinen PC aufzurüsten! Es wird der  Scythe Mugen 2.

Dann möchte ich aber einen anderen CPU Lüfter haben...dieser sollte folgende Eigenschaften aufweisen:

- 120 mm
- bis max. 18db (am besten unter 15)
- unter 15 € pro
- wenn empfehlenswert auch 2 mal, einmal zum rein-, einmal zum rausblasen

habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge?

Mfg,
l3l4ckR4sp3rry (Lukas)

PS: Weiß jemand von euch, was für ein Lüfter von PCGH auf den "Scythe Mugen 2 - PCGH Edition" gesetzt wurde ?


----------



## underloost (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Auf der PCGH Edition ist der selbe Scythe Slipstream, wie auch auf dem normalen Mugen 2

Aber mal ne frage. Warum willst du den slipstream ersetzen?


----------



## elohim (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

the usual suspects....

noiseblocker
bequiet
enermax


----------



## ReaCT (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

enermax tb silencer. Sind auch laut PCGH sehr leise und haben eine Gute Leistung wenn man Lautstärke vs. Förderleistung nimmt. Außerdem sind die mit ca. 8 € Auch nicht teuer. Ansonsten auch alles von Bequit


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Also ich finde die SlipStreams gar nicht so schlecht klar wenn man die 1600er Modelle hat die sind schon laut aber man kann sie locker bis 800RPM runterdrosseln.
Das gute an denn Lüftern ist halt günstig dafür sehr viel Leistung, sie schaffen sehr viel Luft zu fördern was auch wichtig ist bei einem Lüfter um die Abwärme ab zu transportieren.
Also die 1200er Modelle gehen noch von der Lautstärke aber haben auch einen guten Luftdurchsatz, wenns leiser sein soll die BeQuiet oder die Xigmatek XLF, vorallem letzteres sind wirklich leise und fördern auch gut Luft.
Ich wahr sehr überrascht von denn Lüftern da ich verschiedene getestet haben, manche meinen halt das sie laut währen aber bei mir sind sie wirklich leise und spielen schon von der Lautstärke bei denn Scyth S-Flex mit und die sind leise haben aber weniger Power.
Wenn es teurer sein darf Noiseblocker aber da zahlt man wirklich Geld dafür Top Lüfter.
Also ich glaube man bekommt denn Mugen 2 auch mit denn Xigmatek XLF Lüftern im Set und wie gesagt ich kann sie nur empfehlen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja wegen dem Mauspad, ich habe das von Sharkoon, es wahr damals der testsieger und kostet vieleicht 4€.
Du musst aufpassen bei Pads denn es gibt verschiedene materialien, das Sharkoon ist mehr so wie Schaumstoff was vorallem sehr leise ist wenn du mit der Maus darüber fährst.
Ich habe auch noch andere die sehr gut bei denn Tests wahren aber aus Plastik kann man so sagen.
Also das Problem bei diesen Pads ist das die Maus zwar sehr gut gleitet aber die Geräuschentwicklung ist hoch, man merkt es richtig.
Das Pad was ich habe ist eine Mischung aus denn zwei Materialien und der Vorteil keine Geräuschentwicklung und sehr gutes Gleiten.
Schau mal bei PCGH Preisvergleich Mauspads aber achte darauf das XXL Pads wirklich XXL sind, ich wahr überrascht die Grösse ist echt mal übertrieben für ein Mauspad , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheRammbock (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*



underloost schrieb:


> Auf der PCGH Edition ist der selbe Scythe Slipstream, wie auch auf dem normalen Mugen 2



Blödsinn, das sind zwie unterschiedliche Lüfter. Der von der PCGH Version läuft mit 800 Umdrehungen und ist somit nochmal leiser.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Ach es geht um die PCGH Edetionen, sie werden ja von Caseking und Alternate vertrieben.
Es sind 2 SlipStreams 800RPM drauf sie sind zwar leise dafür schaffen sie weniger an Luft ab zu führen, es sind ca 68m3/h ist eigentlich ausreichen bei nicht zu hohen O.C.
Die SlipStreams 1600RPM schaffen z.B. fast 170m3/h an Luft zu fördern und das merkt man schon sehr aber dafür sehr laut.
Also für denn Preis ist er schon in Ordnung es gibt aber auch noch besser für denn Preis die mehr Leistung haben oder möchtest du unbedingt denn Mugen haben , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheRammbock (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ach es geht um die PCGH Edetionen, sie werden ja von Caseking und Alternate vertrieben.
> Es sind 2 SlipStreams 800RPM drauf



Da ist nur einer drauf. Nämlich der Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L. Dieser  dreht mit lediglich 800 U/Min, wie du ja schon geschrieben hast, was die Lautstärke auf sehr geringe 10,2  dB(A) hält.

Auf dem "normalen" Mugen sitzt ein SY1225SL12LM-P mit 1200 U/min und röhrt mit 25,5 dBA.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Ja deswegen frage ich ja ob es eben der Mugen sein muss denn für ein bisschen Aufpreis bekommt man schon einen stärkeren Kühler mit 2 Leistungsfähigeren Lüftern die auch nicht gerade laut sind.
Der Mugen ist klar ein guter Kühler aber wie gesagt es gibt für ein bisschen Aufpreis Leistungsfähigere mit 2 Lüftern die auch mehr Leistung haben.
Mit denn SlipStreams ist es so eine Sache, währ keinen Lärm scheut sind sie hervorragende Lüfter, es gibt ja verschiedene meinungen ab wann ein Lüfter laut ist oder leise, das muss jeder selbst wissen.
Ich habe halt die Erfahrung gemacht das die SlipStreams ordentlich was an Luft transportieren können dafür sind sie etwas lauter.
Die SlipStreams 1200RPM sind für mich noch angenehm bzw. gerade an der Grenze, der Xigmatek XLF 1500RPM ist leiser und hat die gleiche Leistung und er ist noch schön beleuchtet.
Auf die Angaben von denn Herstellern kann man nicht trauen da jeder Hersteller anders misst, z.B. die Lautstärke manche messen auf einen halben Meter entfernung und andere auf einem Meter entfernung und am Ende steht immer da sehr leise nur 10db und am Ende täuscht man sich gewaltig und hat 15db in Wirklichkeit.
Also es gibt nichts gegen denn Mugen in der PCGH Edetion aus zu setzen wenn man aber schon etwas mehr O.C. betreiben möchte währen andere Lüfter angesagt oder gleich einen anderen Kühler mit gleicher Leistung und besseren Lüfter.
Stimmt sehe ich jetzt erst es ist nur einer dabei, dachte es währen 2, was auch besser währe wenn dann schon 2 Lüfter wenn es die SlipStreams 800er sind , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rocksteak (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

noiseblocker blacksilent pl2 absolut spitze! optisch nix außergewöhnliches, aber enorm leise trotz guter fördermenge.


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

also, ich wil, dass es sehr leise ist, und OC kommt nic tin frage, zumindest nicht im moment, und mein mainboard ist nicht mal ein OC.
desswegen will ich nur, dass es leise ist und meinen Q8300 mit 95 TDP, glaube ich, auf 50° max. Kühlt und dabei nicht mehr als 15 db erzeugt.
also nochmal, was wäre denn mit diesen neuen infos eure wahl ?
danke, l3l4ckR4sp3rry


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Also für deinen Q8300 kannst du wirklich zur PCGH Version vom Mugen 2 greifen. Ich habe hier einen AMD mit 2,9 GHz und drei Kernen und deiner hat 2,5 GHz mit vier Kernen, das geht. 

Ich schlafe im selben Raum, wo der Rechner steht. Dieser läuft 365/24 Std. und muß dahher sehr leise sein. Mit dem Kopf liege ich etwa 2m von ihm entfernt und ich höre nichts, wenn ich die Gehäuselüfter abschalte. Dann läuft eben nur noch der Lüfter und der Lüfter vom Netzteil.In dem Sinne ist mein Rechner devinitiv silent


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Also wenn es so bleiben soll dann reicht der Mugen aus, ich würde aber noch zusätzlich einen zweiten SlipStream 800RPM dazu kaufen dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
Deine Speicher haben die einen normalen HS oder sind die etwas höher als normal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

ja, sin ganz normal serial...
DDR3 1333 Cl7 6GB


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Na dann hast du da auch schon mal keine Probleme.
Also gibt es nichts mehr aus zu setzen bei dem Kühler auser halt, würde ich dir empfehlen zu dem Kühler noch einen Scyth SlipStream dazu bestellen.
Das gute bei denn Lüftern ist sie haben Power und kosten nicht viel, also das P/L Verhältniss stimmt.
Ich weis bloss nicht ob bei dem Kühler auch halterungen für 2 Lüfter dabei sind weil wenn nicht kosten die Halterungen für einen zweiten Lüfter auch schon mal an die 10€.
Ich schau mal was dabei ist , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## TheRammbock (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Nein, die Bügel sind nur für einen Lüfter dabei.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Ja habe gerade geschaut aber die ersatz Lüfterklemmen kosten doch nicht so viel von Scyth bei Caseking 2,50€ und Alternate 2,99€
Der SlipStream kostet auch bei Caseking 6,90€ bei Alternate 8,90€
Der Kühler kostet bei Caseking auch weniger.
Also ich würde einen SlipStream 800RPM dazu kaufen, mit denn Klammer Lüfter und Kühler währen es 53,30€.
Der Kühler 43,90€+2,50€ Lüfterklammer+6,90€ Lüfter=53,30€
Also so währst du auf der sicheren Seite mit zwei Lüftern, ach ja hast du auch einen Lüfter an der Gehäuserückseite der die Luft auch nach drausen befördert, das währe auch schon wichtig damit sich das Case nicht unnötig aufheizt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## euihyun2210 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

warum lässt du den Lüfter nicht einfach drauf?
ich habe die normale Version vom Mugen 2 und auch nur einen Lüfter, und zwar den beigelegten, installiert.
Im Idle dreht er bei mir gar nicht erst auf, weil ich im BIOS eingestellt hab, dass der Lüfter erst bei 40°C anfangen soll zu drehen. Und wenn es der Fall sein sollte, dreht er mit ~90RPM, unter Last mit ~500RPM, was den Prozessor auf 65°C bringt


----------



## Uter (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Kauf dir die normale Version vom Mugen 2. Die PCGH Version ist überteuert und der Lüfter hat einen kleineren Regelbereich. Wenn du den mitgelieferten Lüfter immer auf 5V laufen lässt, dann ist der Kühler wirklich ziemlich leise. 
Auf dB Angaben vom Hersteller kannst du dich nicht verlassen, da jeder Hersteller anders misst und auch weniger dB aber dafür ein Lagergeräusch ziemlich nervig sein kann.

@ euihyun2210:
Dann stimmt bei dir was nicht, da der Lüfter nicht mit 90rpm drehen kann... so 500 dürften das Minimum sein (afaik gibt es auch 120er Lüfter, die mit 300 laufen können aber das dürfte das absolute Minimum sein, da selbst dort so gut wie keine Luft mehr bewegt wird).


----------



## euihyun2210 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

hmm, ich versteh nicht, warum das nicht möglich sein sollte, wenn es doch bei mir geht


----------



## Uter (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Denk mal logisch: Wenn sich der Lüfter wirklich mit 90rpm drehen würde, dann müsste er sich in der Sekunde 1,5 mal drehen, d.h. du müsstest die Umdrehungen mitzählen können... Wenn du die Lüfterblätter im Betrieb nicht unterscheiden kannst und man annimmt, dass das Auge ca. 20fps wahrnehmen kann, muss sich der Lüfter ca. 2,2222 (Anzahl fps/Anzahl Lüfterblätter) mal die Sekunden drehen, was bedeutet, dass der Lüfter mit 133rpm drehen muss damit man die Lüfterblätter nicht unterscheiden kann...


----------



## euihyun2210 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

ich habe mich vertan, mein Lüfter dreht mit 700RPM unter Last und bringt die CPU auf 60°C
ich habe 2 Videos hochgeladen, einmal bei 90RPM und einmal bei 700RPM, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen 
der Lüfter ist einfach ohne Zwischenschaltung ans Mainboard angeschlossen
CPUFANIN0 ist der CPU-Lüfter, CPUFANIN1 Gehäusefront und SYSFANIN Gehäuseheck 

edit: megaupload spinnt gerade :S
ich versuchs bei YouTube

edit2:
ach verdammt, beim Hochladen ist die Qualität den Bach runtergegangen, aber ich hoffe, dass man ansatzweise erkennen kann, wie langsam der Lüfter dreht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3TRlL7v434


----------



## Uter (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Sieht aus als würde der Lüfter nur auslaufen oder die Spannung immer nur kurz anliegen. Letzteres kann durch PWM sinnvoll gelöst werden, aber afaik gibt es kein PWM im PC Bereich für diese Drehzahl... Fakt ist jedoch, dass der Lüfter meist nicht so dreht (hab ihn bei 2 Freunden verbaut) und es auch gar keinen Sinn macht, dass er so dreht, da der Vorteil gegenüber passiv sehr gering sein dürfte wobei eventuelle Lagergeräusche trotzdem auftreten.


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

1. Der Kühler ist schon für nur 36€ + 4€ unterwegs
2. Das mit den SlipStream 800RPM finde ich ne echt gute Idee.
    -> ist sehr leise, und wenn ich 2 nehme, kann ich den beiliegenden in 
       meinen anderen PC bauen, auf den Kühler muss auch ein 120mm
3. Weiß einer, ob der Mugen 2 in ein Aerocool Vx-9 Pro passt ?
   -> den würde ich nähmlich gerne haben ...
4. Ich finde eure Hilfe wirklich super, echt kompetent


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Ich habe mir das Video auch mal angeschaut. Absolut Kontraproduktiv in meinen augen, da der Nutzen gegen Null geht, aber die "Abnutzung" da ist.Naja, jeder wie er will und kann ...

Mit dem 800ér kannst du wirklich nichts verkehrt machen, solange es bei deinem Prozessor bleibt. Sollte da mal ein anderer drunter, dann sollte man natürlich schon einen anderen Lüfter nehmen. ABER ich kann dir versprechen, wenn du "Lärmempfindlich" bist, wirst du deine Freude mit dem Lüfter haben.


----------



## lu89 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Der mugen 2 ist ja so schon ziemlich leise. Mit dem anderem Lüfter wirst du da gar nichts hören.


----------



## euihyun2210 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*



Uter schrieb:


> Sieht aus als würde der Lüfter nur auslaufen oder die Spannung immer nur kurz anliegen. Letzteres kann durch PWM sinnvoll gelöst werden, aber afaik gibt es kein PWM im PC Bereich für diese Drehzahl... Fakt ist jedoch, dass der Lüfter meist nicht so dreht (hab ihn bei 2 Freunden verbaut) und es auch gar keinen Sinn macht, dass er so dreht, da der Vorteil gegenüber passiv sehr gering sein dürfte wobei eventuelle Lagergeräusche trotzdem auftreten.





TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Video auch mal angeschaut.  Absolut Kontraproduktiv in meinen augen, da der Nutzen gegen Null geht,  aber die "Abnutzung" da ist.Naja, jeder wie er will und kann ...


Das Ganze war eigentlich so gedacht, dass der Kühler semi-passiv läuft, aber das funktioniert nicht so ganz, weil der Prozessor immer über 40°C geht, wenn der Lüfter sich nicht dreht 
Naja jetzt dreht der Lüfter eben mit 30% im Idle, was ja immernoch nicht zu hören ist


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

OK, dann hole ich mir 2 mal den 800er, dann läuft das...

MfG, l3l4ckR4sp3rry -> Vielen Dank

ich glaube :
#closed


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Warte mal. In der PCGH Version bei Caseking und Alternate ist doch schon ein 800er dabei. Denk ich nun verkehrt, oder brauchst du dann nicht nur einen?!


----------



## euihyun2210 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Vergiss nicht, dass du zusätzliche Lüfterklammern kaufen musst, um einen zweiten Lüfter zu montieren


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

also, ich habe mir den mugen 2 als normal edition gekauft, und nicht die PCGH
und dann baue ich den SlipStream in mein gehäude, und die 2x800UPM an den Kühler, ganz einfach...


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Ahhh, das ergibt Sinn. Wenn dein Kram da ist. Gib mal bitte Rückmeldung bei Zeit und Lust. Ich denke ich/wir haben dir nicht zuviel versprochen.


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

also die teile sind heute gekommen, ich baue heute nacht und morgen zusammen, dann gebe ich euch zu morgen eine rückmeldung...


----------



## Razor44 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Wa sich bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe:

Der Mugen 2 hat einen regelbaren 4 PIN Lüfter. Ich habe ja den selben Kühler @stock und höre rein garnix. Einfach Targettemp auf zB 50° stellen und bis dahin den Lüftern mit 50% laufen lassen. Selbst unter dem Intel Burn test gabs max. 47°.


----------



## l3l4ckR4sp3rry (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Ich finde den richtig geil !!!
ich höre NICHTS   ->   bei knapp 300 UPM  und einer Core-Temp. von 35 °C.
Das ist so richtig geil.
ich glaube, dann  brauche ich auch nicht noch extra-silent lüfter zu kaufen, denn der ist schon das beste, was ich je gesehen habe...
Im Moment habe ich noch ein Komplett-PC-Mainboard, aber wenn ich ein neues bekomme, was so am 31.1.2011, meinem Geburtstag, geschehen wird, kann ich den Q8300 von 2,5 GHz auf 2,8 - 3,0 bringen, und ich werde warscheinlich immer noch nichts hören, denn dann stelle ich den so, dass ich zwar +20°C - 30°C Core-Temp. einstecken muss, aber hoffentlich immer noch NICHTS höre.

Danke für eure Ratschläge, haben mir sehr geholfen.
Thx, und mfG, l3l4ckR4sp3rry


----------



## TheRammbock (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 einen neuen Lüfter*

Ist doch keine große Sache. Wir helfen gern und das es bei dir zum Erfolg führt, freut uns noch mehr. Aber, wenn du ihn auf 3 GHZ anziehst, schraub den Lüfter dann mal auf 500 RPM. Du wirst dann vohn ihm immer noch nichts hören


----------

